# Bremont used values



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)

Just wonder what people thought about the value of used Bremonts. So many of their models are now available on sale or with a discount from ADs that used values are not so great.

I was trying to move one on recently and couldn’t “give” it away. It’s very disappointing and while I like many of Bremont’s models I don’t think I’d buy another unless it was heavily discounted. It’s a bit of a shame.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

I think like most mid tier luxury watches, if you pay full retail for it you will take a hit if you try & sell it on.
I have noticed if you price them right they will sell.

I myself bought a Seamaster Chrono a few years ago used, but like new, I paid 50% of retail for it. I sold it last year for virtually what I paid for it, so its not just Bremont.

I think it is like most watches the more desirable ones tend to hold their prices better.

What model do you have if you dont mind me asking? Did you pay full retail for it?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't think values are very good for used Bremonts either.
I've got an S300 with a 21% discount and an Alt1-p2 Lancaster which had about 40ish% discount for relatives of air and ground crew.
I've never sold a watch and have no wish to so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

I have three Bremont watches and recently tried to reduce the collection to two. No interest unless I was willing to sell them for a fraction of suggested retail. I think they a great watches and will be keeping all three. I honestly believe that most collectors have never handled one and just don't appreciate the quality and value.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as it has an ETA movement inside, it has values.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Reverend123! said:


> I have three Bremont watches and recently tried to reduce the collection to two. No interest unless I was willing to sell them for a fraction of suggested retail. I think they a great watches and will be keeping all three. I honestly believe that most collectors have never handled one and just don't appreciate the quality and value.


I agree they are cracking watches and wouldn't mind one of the Broadswords.
At the moment the 2 Bremonts get more wrist time than the rest of my collection put together.
I can't remember the last time I wore one of the quartz ones.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Both of mine were with 40% discount,so I expect to loose money if they were sold.


----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)

bounce said:


> I think like most mid tier luxury watches, if you pay full retail for it you will take a hit if you try & sell it on.
> I have noticed if you price them right they will sell.
> 
> I myself bought a Seamaster Chrono a few years ago used, but like new, I paid 50% of retail for it. I sold it last year for virtually what I paid for it, so its not just Bremont.
> ...


I have the Argonaut, one of the Armed Forces models. Bought it in Feb last year with a small discount of around 10%. I've since seen them on sale at 20% off so selling used (and mine is absolutely mint) would probably require 30% off new, at least.

They are great watches but I do think they've turned into one of those brands that you should only buy in a sale or with a 15-20% discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadofFour (Mar 15, 2021)

I think that the Rolex phenomenon has really skewed the belief of what watches could/should sell for used. The best bet is to always get one less than MSRP. I recently bought a new S300 from AD for 32percent off. I realize that if I sold this I may still lose 10-20 percent or more. The other reality is how much the watch costs new. Buy a thousand dollar watch 10-20 percent is easier to swallow than losing that on a 4000 dollar watch. I try to only buy watches I want to keep forever, then I never lose money.


----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)

DadofFour said:


> I think that the Rolex phenomenon has really skewed the belief of what watches could/should sell for used. The best bet is to always get one less than MSRP. I recently bought a new S300 from AD for 32percent off. I realize that if I sold this I may still lose 10-20 percent or more. The other reality is how much the watch costs new. Buy a thousand dollar watch 10-20 percent is easier to swallow than losing that on a 4000 dollar watch. I try to only buy watches I want to keep forever, then I never lose money.


Really bizarre to see people surprised to buy something new, then sell it for less used. Completely skewed expectations. If you don't want to lose anything selling a used watch, then buy the watch used at its going rate. Otherwise, buy what you'll keep, or eat the loss.


----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)

SayNo2Babies said:


> Really bizarre to see people surprised to buy something new, then sell it for less used. Completely skewed expectations. If you don't want to lose anything selling a used watch, then buy the watch used at its going rate. Otherwise, buy what you'll keep, or eat the loss.


That really wasn't my point. Of course I expect to sell a used watch for less but I think that used Bremont prices have changed fairly recently due to the increasing amount of sales and discounts being offered on the high street - possibly due to their increasing presence on the high street. I'm sure that even a couple of years ago getting a Bremont from an AD with a healthy discount was almost unheard of.

These are not cheap watches so its disappointing that this brand has now gone the same way as many other mainstream watch brands like TAG, Longines, Rado and Breitling where you daren't buy at full price unless you have absolutely no likelihood of selling on in the future.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Glaikit said:


> That really wasn't my point. Of course I expect to sell a used watch for less but I think that used Bremont prices have changed fairly recently due to the increasing amount of sales and discounts being offered on the high street - possibly due to their increasing presence on the high street. I'm sure that even a couple of years ago getting a Bremont from an AD with a healthy discount was almost unheard of.
> 
> These are not cheap watches so its disappointing that this brand has now gone the same way as many other mainstream watch brands like TAG, Longines, Rado and Breitling where you daren't buy at full price unless you have absolutely no likelihood of selling on in the future.


I totally agree, I never pay list price for any watch because I know somewhere down the line I will part with it & do not want to take too much of a hit.

Even my recently sold Submariner that I bough about 10 years ago I managed to get at a discount, unheard of now I know.

What I do now is look at the used prices & then compare them to the AD discounted price & as long as there isn't too much difference I will go for it.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Name recognition is huge for resale. Only watch enthusiasts know Bremont so there is only going to be a small pool of people who know how good of a watch they make. I have a Guinand that is a great watch and when I think about paring down my collection I know I wouldn't try to sell it because the pool of potential buyers familiar with the name is so small. It would take forever to find the right buyer.


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

Glaikit said:


> That really wasn't my point. Of course I expect to sell a used watch for less but I think that used Bremont prices have changed fairly recently due to the increasing amount of sales and discounts being offered on the high street - possibly due to their increasing presence on the high street. I'm sure that even a couple of years ago getting a Bremont from an AD with a healthy discount was almost unheard of.
> 
> These are not cheap watches so its disappointing that this brand has now gone the same way as many other mainstream watch brands like TAG, Longines, Rado and Breitling where you daren't buy at full price unless you have absolutely no likelihood of selling on in the future.


Several other brands have a similar problem. Check Omega prices on Joma or other grey dealers, not to mention Breitling, Bell and Ross, etc. So, yes it is a bummer especially if you didn't get a discount and like to flip, but it is not an issue w this brand. It is an issue w most brands. Let's not judge them based on a problem that afflicts the industry as a whole. Or at least let's talk about the problem and put it in context. Cheers and hopefully you can hold on to your pieces and not worry too much about value "retention".


----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)

rguimaraes said:


> Several other brands have a similar problem. Check Omega prices on Joma or other grey dealers, not to mention Breitling, Bell and Ross, etc. So, yes it is a bummer especially if you didn't get a discount and like to flip, but it is not an issue w this brand. It is an issue w most brands. Let's not judge them based on a problem that afflicts the industry as a whole. Or at least let's talk about the problem and put it in context. Cheers and hopefully you can hold on to your pieces and not worry too much about value "retention".


Yes, you are correct. I don't worry that much about value retention but I do like to move on a piece now and then as new ones come into my collection - you can only wear so many watches! My Bremont is a really nice watch and I'll probably hold onto it for now.

In hindsight, this thread was just stating the obvious! I guess I was just disappointed&#8230;


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

It is a fair point. You would be lucky to get half of full retail for even one that is almost new. I don't think there is a whole lot of brand following relative to other, bigger brands like Seiko out there. Sad but they tend to go a little unappreciated


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

I think they are starting to get noticed a bit more now, there are a few high profile people staring to wear them as well.
Plus with the Williams F1 motor racing sponsorship I think there will be a lot more people suddenly thinking, Wow that's a stunning watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> I think they are starting to get noticed a bit more now, there are a few high profile people staring to wear them as well.
> Plus with the Williams F1 motor racing sponsorship I think there will be a lot more people suddenly thinking, Wow that's a stunning watch.


Imagine what 007 wearing a Bremont would do for sales, new and used ??


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

Glaikit said:


> Yes, you are correct. I don't worry that much about value retention but I do like to move on a piece now and then as new ones come into my collection - you can only wear so many watches! My Bremont is a really nice watch and I'll probably hold onto it for now.
> 
> In hindsight, this thread was just stating the obvious! I guess I was just disappointed&#8230;


Thanks. I share your sentiment: I also like to move/trade pieces. But you take a hit on anything other than a handful of models from 5 brands. I hope B can continue to make inroads on the marketing front to get more recognition and on substance w more price points (the AF collection was a great move) and their in-house movement (even as personally I don't care about it). On this last point, many "collectors" in our hobby forget that VC had never produced a movement until less than a decade ago, AP still uses modular chronos in the RO Offshore, and some of the most coveted Pateks have Lemania movements (highly decorated). Unfortunately this is a hobby that attracts snobs who love to flex and look down on newcomers or unusual alternatives. The insiders and their followers need to go from "darling" to "darling". This got worse with social media. But the same collectors show many inconsistencies. For instance, I never understood the antipathy toward some of the Bremont LEs: they are generally interesting and thoughtful executions. Big brands put on a green bezel, call it an LE, and the same "collectors" go out of their way to justify how amazing the new bezel is. Even more funny is how some criticize Bremont's marketing but have no problem praising a watch from a company that has Gaga and Beckham posters on watch storefronts (in the US at least). Are you kidding me? Personally I find it cheesy, but I would still wear the Gaga watch (the BB38 or 41) if I liked the watch, I just happen to prefer the S301. Sorry for the long post, but those 2 examples are emblematic of the double standard and mild hypocrisy that I see in the hobby. I personally find this somewhere between annoying and funny.

So be it folks. This can still be a great hobby,
Grab your Bremont at a good price and have fun with it. If you take a hit, remember that you'd be taking a hit w almost any other piece. Take your time to sell or trade. It's a fresh, cool, somewhat unique, and tough piece and as long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares? Cheers all.


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> Imagine what 007 wearing a Bremont would do for sales, new and used ??


Completely agree. It wouldn't do anything for me (I like their current approach to ambassadors) but it would increase brand recognition etc.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

rguimaraes said:


> Thanks. I share your sentiment: I also like to move/trade pieces. But you take a hit on anything other than a handful of models from 5 brands. I hope B can continue to make inroads on the marketing front to get more recognition and on substance w more price points (the AF collection was a great move) and their in-house movement (even as personally I don't care about it). On this last point, many "collectors" in our hobby forget that VC had never produced a movement until less than a decade ago, AP still uses modular chronos in the RO Offshore, and some of the most coveted Pateks have Lemania movements (highly decorated). Unfortunately this is a hobby that attracts snobs who love to flex and look down on newcomers or unusual alternatives. The insiders and their followers need to go from "darling" to "darling". This got worse with social media. But the same collectors show many inconsistencies. For instance, I never understood the antipathy toward some of the Bremont LEs: they are generally interesting and thoughtful executions. Big brands put on a green bezel, call it an LE, and the same "collectors" go out of their way to justify how amazing the new bezel is. Even more funny is how some criticize Bremont's marketing but have no problem praising a watch from a company that has Gaga and Beckham posters on watch storefronts (in the US at least). Are you kidding me? Personally I find it cheesy, but I would still wear the Gaga watch (the BB38 or 41) if I liked the watch, I just happen to prefer the S301. Sorry for the long post, but those 2 examples are emblematic of the double standard and mild hypocrisy that I see in the hobby. I personally find this somewhere between annoying and funny.
> 
> So be it folks. This can still be a great hobby,
> Grab your Bremont at a good price and have fun with it. If you take a hit, remember that you'd be taking a hit w almost any other piece. Take your time to sell or trade. It's a fresh, cool, somewhat unique, and tough piece and as long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares? Cheers all.


I bought his and hers Tudors at xmas 2019 and never gave Beckham a thought in fact I ignored the pics of him wearing Tudors.
I've also had Triumph motorbikes and have Barbour and Belstaff wax jackets which he's linked with.
I sometimes think he's haunting me ?


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

rguimaraes said:


> Thanks. I share your sentiment: I also like to move/trade pieces. But you take a hit on anything other than a handful of models from 5 brands. I hope B can continue to make inroads on the marketing front to get more recognition and on substance w more price points (the AF collection was a great move) and their in-house movement (even as personally I don't care about it). On this last point, many "collectors" in our hobby forget that VC had never produced a movement until less than a decade ago, AP still uses modular chronos in the RO Offshore, and some of the most coveted Pateks have Lemania movements (highly decorated). Unfortunately this is a hobby that attracts snobs who love to flex and look down on newcomers or unusual alternatives. The insiders and their followers need to go from "darling" to "darling". This got worse with social media. But the same collectors show many inconsistencies. For instance, I never understood the antipathy toward some of the Bremont LEs: they are generally interesting and thoughtful executions. Big brands put on a green bezel, call it an LE, and the same "collectors" go out of their way to justify how amazing the new bezel is. Even more funny is how some criticize Bremont's marketing but have no problem praising a watch from a company that has Gaga and Beckham posters on watch storefronts (in the US at least). Are you kidding me? Personally I find it cheesy, but I would still wear the Gaga watch (the BB38 or 41) if I liked the watch, I just happen to prefer the S301. Sorry for the long post, but those 2 examples are emblematic of the double standard and mild hypocrisy that I see in the hobby. I personally find this somewhere between annoying and funny.
> 
> So be it folks. This can still be a great hobby,
> Grab your Bremont at a good price and have fun with it. If you take a hit, remember that you'd be taking a hit w almost any other piece. Take your time to sell or trade. It's a fresh, cool, somewhat unique, and tough piece and as long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares? Cheers all.





rguimaraes said:


> I share your sentiment: I also like to move/trade pieces. But you take a hit on anything other than a handful of models from 5 brands. I hope B can continue to make inroads on the marketing front to get more recognition and on substance w more price points (the AF collection was a great move) and their in-house movement (even as personally I don't care about it). On this last point, many "collectors" in our hobby forget that VC had never produced a movement until less than a decade ago, AP still uses modular chronos in the RO Offshore, and some of the most coveted Pateks have Lemania movements (highly decorated). Unfortunately this is a hobby that attracts snobs who love to flex and look down on newcomers or unusual alternatives. The insiders and their followers need to go from "darling" to "darling". This got worse with social media. But the same collectors show many inconsistencies. For instance, I never understood the antipathy toward some of the Bremont LEs: they are generally interesting and thoughtful executions. Big brands put on a green bezel, call it an LE, and the same "collectors" go out of their way to justify how amazing the new bezel is. Even more funny is how some criticize Bremont's marketing but have no problem praising a watch from a company that has Gaga and Beckham posters on watch storefronts (in the US at least). Are you kidding me? Personally I find it cheesy, but I would still wear the Gaga watch (the BB38 or 41) if I liked the watch, I just happen to prefer the S301. Sorry for the long post, but those 2 examples are emblematic of the double standard and mild hypocrisy that I see in the hobby. I personally find this somewhere between annoying and funny.
> 
> So be it folks. This can still be a great hobby,
> Grab your Bremont at a good price and have fun with it. If you take a hit, remember that you'd be taking a hit w almost any other piece. Take your time to sell or trade. It's a fresh, cool, somewhat unique, and tough piece and as long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares? Cheers all.


Reposting to continue the conversation: 
I share your sentiment: I also like to move/trade pieces. But you take a hit on anything other than a handful of models from 5 brands. I hope B can continue to make inroads on the marketing front to get more recognition and on substance w more price points (the AF collection was a great move) and their in-house movement (even as personally I don't care about it). On this last point, many "collectors" in our hobby forget that VC had never produced a movement until less than a decade ago, AP still uses modular chronos in the RO Offshore, and some of the most coveted Pateks have Lemania movements (highly decorated). Unfortunately this is a hobby that attracts snobs who love to flex and look down on newcomers or unusual alternatives. The insiders and their followers need to go from "darling" to "darling". This got worse with social media. But the same collectors show many inconsistencies. For instance, I never understood the antipathy toward some of the Bremont LEs: they are generally interesting and thoughtful executions. Big brands put on a green bezel, call it an LE, and the same "collectors" go out of their way to justify how amazing the new bezel is. Even more funny is how some criticize Bremont's marketing but have no problem praising a watch from a company that has Gaga and Beckham posters on watch storefronts (in the US at least). Are you kidding me? Personally I find it cheesy, but I would still wear the Gaga watch (the BB38 or 41) if I liked the watch, I just happen to prefer the S301. Sorry for the long post, but those 2 examples are emblematic of the double standard and mild hypocrisy that I see in the hobby. I personally find this somewhere between annoying and funny.

So be it folks. This can still be a great hobby,
Grab your Bremont at a good price and have fun with it. If you take a hit, remember that you'd be taking a hit w almost any other piece. Take your time to sell or trade. It's a fresh, cool, somewhat unique, and tough piece and as long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares? Cheers all.


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

Well said. I could not agree more. Have a great day!


----------

